# Disc Harrow Scrap or Rebuild



## Double S (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello to all. I have a disc harrow. Don’t know much about it I see some stamping with numbers and such. 

This thing is either old or has been mistreated not taken care of. Pretty much rusted on all discs it was green at one point. 

Should I just scrap it or should I fix it? I know it’s not gonna be cheap to buy a new one but I have this one conveyed (more like left behind) with the property. 

Since I know nothing about it I’d like to ask you all

Thanks

















Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it works keep it. Looks like an adjustable single gang orchard harrow. Looks like the adjustment ratchet jack that changes the angle of the discs is missing from the bracket. they look like this: https://www.sloanex.com/bmcoi557su-...MIsOzGx6WL3QIVV53VCh1Nmg18EAQYAyABEgJWbvD_BwE

My brand new field discs rust the blades if they are not painted after every use, so rust is normal.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They clean up real nice after some use!


----------

